# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ مَوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً

## الدكتورمحمدعبدالغني

*فان كلمتنا في هذه الساعة المباركة تدور حول موضوع بعنوان : (**وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ مَوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً**).*
*الزِّواجُ أُنْسٌ وسعادة ومحبة ومودَّةٌوراحَةٌ وطمأنِينَةٌوإن التعامل مع الزوجة يحتاج إلى فن ومهارة وقد شبهها النبي الكريم بالقارورة وأمرنا أن نرفق بها فقال (رفقا بالقوارير) فهي زوجة ورفيقة وأم وشريكة وأنيقة وجميلة وشفافة ورقيقة وفي حالة كسرها فإنه يصعب التئامها وكسرها يحصل باهانتها وظلمها وضربها وجرحها واهمالها وطلاقها ظلما. وأن زوجة تشاركنا الهموم والغموم والأفراح والأتراح والمصائب والنوائب. أفلا تستحق منا أن نحسن معاملتها؟وقد صَوَّرَ القرآنُ الكريمُ ذلكَ بِألطَفِ عِبَارَةٍ وأَدَقِ تَصويرٍوبلاغة فقالَ تعالى:(وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ مَوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ).*

_لماذا قال الله تعالى : (_*وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ مَوَدَّةً ) ولم يقل وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ محبة ؟ المحبةصفة نفسيةوعاطفة قلبيةو**مشاعر داخلية أي ما تُكنّه في قلبك للآخرين**. وأما المودة فهي صفة عملية**هي التعبير عن المحبة بالمقال* *والترجمة* *عن هذه المشاعر بالفعال. ولذلك أنا أُكنّ لك مشاعر**ا** جميلة فهذه محبة ولكن عندما أعلن أني أحبك وأبتسم في وجهك أو أعطيك هدية فهذه مودة .*_ لهذا لم يسم الله نفسه بالحبيب وانما سمى نفسه بالودود . وفي هذه الآية_ *يريد الله أن يقول : ان علاقة الزوج بالزوجة ليست علاقة عاطفية قلبية ومشاعر داخلية محضة* *بل علاقة سلوكية وترجمة فعلية .ليست علاقة محبة بل هي علاقة مودة .  فالحياة الزوجية كائن حي يولد ويحيا ويموت وهو يعيش ويتغذّى من تفاهم عقلين وتعاطف قلبين**..**ومودة شريكين .* لهذا قال تعالى : (*وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ*)* والمعروف: كلمة جامعة لكل فعل وقول وخلق نبيل؛ يقول ابن كثير: "أي طيبوا أقوالكم لهن، وحسنوا أفعالكم وهيئاتكم بحسب قدرتكم كما تحب ذلك منها فافعل أنت بها مثله؛ كما قال تعالى:(وَلَهُنَّ مِثْلُ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ) .** وقَدْ ضرَبَ النبي أَرْوَعَ الأمثلَةِ في التـَّلطـُّفِ معَ زوْجاتِهِ وحُسْنِ مُعاشَرَتِهنَّ* *والتـَّوَدّدِ إليْهِنواظهار محبتهن.*
1-*كان* *الرسول* *حريصا على إظهار حبه لزوجاته، مصرحا بحبه جاهراً بمكنون قلبه.كان يقول عن خديجة:* *(إني قد رُزقت حبُّها)* وكان يقول في عائشة : *(الحمد لله الذي رزقني حبَّ عائشة). ويسأله عمرو بن العاص: من أحب الناس إليك يا رسول الله؟ فيقول: عائشة زوجتي**.**ومما يظهر محبته ووفاءه لها قال النبي لعائشة: "كنت لك كأبي زرع لأم زرع" أيأنا لك كأبي زرع في الوفاء والمحبة فقالت عائشة بأبي وأمي لأنت خير لي من أبي زرعلأم زرع**!!**وكيف لا ، و**عقل بلا حب لا يفكر ، وعين بلا حب لا تبصر ، وسماء بلا حب لا تمطر ، وروض بلا حب لا يزهر ، وسفينة بلا حب لا تبحر .**وكان الصحابةُيعلمون بحب النبي لزوجته ، ذلك أن رجلاً نال من عائشة عند عمار بن ياسر فقال: اعزُب مقبوحًا منبوحا، أتؤذي حبيبةَ رسول الله؟!بل لم يمنع النبي كعب بن زهير في قصيدته (بانت سعاد) والتي أنشدها أمامه في المسجد الحرام من أن يبدأها بالغزل فقال :**بَانَتْ سُعَادُ فَقَلْبِي الْيَوْمَ مُتَبْولُ * * * مُتَيّمٌ إثْرَهَا لَمْ يُفْدَ مَكْبُولُ**أرأيتم؟! فما لأحدنا اليوم يخجل من أن يظهر حبه لزوجته ويستحيي من أن يعبر لزوجته عما يكنه لها من محبة؟!**يوم فتح مكة والناس ملتفون حول الرسول وقريش كلها تأتى إليه ليسامحها ويعفو عنها فإذا به يرى سيدة عجوز قادمة من بعيد ..فيترك الجميع ويقف معها يكلمها ثم يخلع عباءته ويضعها على الأرض ويجلس مع العجوز عليها**وعائشة ترى وتسأل ..من هذه التى أعطاها النبىوقته وحديثه وإهتمامه كله ؟* *فيقول :هذه صاحبة خديجة. فتسأل :وفيم كنتم تتحدثون يا رسول الله ؟* *فقال :كنا نتحدث عن أيام خديجة* *فغارت عائشة وقالت: أمازلت تذكر هذه العجوز وقد واراها التراب وأبدلك الله خير منها ؟* *فقال النبى والله ما أبدلنى من هى خير منها ...فقد واستنى حين طردني الناس وصدقتنى حين كذبني الناس* *فشعرتعائشة أن النبى قد غضب فقالت له: إستغفر لى يا رسول الله* *فقال : إستغفرى لخديجة حتى أستغفر لك* *.** حتى أن السيدة عائشة كانت تقول* *مَا غِرْتُ عَلَى أَحَدٍ مِنْ نِسَاءِ النَّبِيِّ مَا غِرْتُ عَلَى خَدِيجَةَ , وَمَا رَأَيْتُهَا وَلَكِنْ كَانَ النَّبِيُّ يُكْثِرُ ذِكْرَهَا , وَرُبَّمَا ذَبَحَ الشَّاةَ ثُمَّ يُقَطِّعُهَا أَعْضَاءً , ثُمَّ يَبْعَثُهَا فِي صَدَائِقِ خَدِيجَةَ فَرُبَّمَا ، قُلْتُ : لَهُ كَأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ فِي الدُّنْيَا امْرَأَةٌ إِلَّا خَدِيجَةُ ، فَيَقُولُ : " إِنَّهَا كَانَتْ وَكَانَتْ وَكَانَ لِي مِنْهَا وَلَدٌ** "* *..**انه** الحب الصادق ، والعهد الواثق ، والإجلال والتقدير ، والإكرام والتوقير.**هذا هو الْحُبّ الراقي ، والدواء الواقي ، الذي تطير له الأرواح، وتهتز له الأشباح ، في ملكوت الخلود ، وعلى بساط رب الوجود .*
*2-لقد كان* *الرسول**يدعو الزوج إلى أن يتلطف مع زوجه ، فها هو يدعو الزوج إلى أن يضع اللقمة بيده في فم زوجه تحببًا وتوددًا،اذيقول رسول الله:* *(وإنك مهما أنفقت من نفقة فإنها صدقة، حتى اللُّقمة التي ترفعها إلى في امرأتك)* .*تقول عائشة: كنت أشرب فأناوله النبي فيضع فاه على موضع فيّ، وأتعرق العرق فيضع فاه على موضع فيّ. آكل ما بقي في**العظم** من اللحم وأمصه ـ، ثم يأخذه فيديره حتى يضع فاه على موضع فمي. أيّ محبة وأي مودة وأي أجواء رائعة كان يضفيها النبي على الحياة الأسرية؟!*
*وبالْحُبّ تتآلف المجرة ، وبالْحُبّ تدوم المسرة ، بالْحُبّ ترتسم على الثغر البسمة ، وتنطلق من الفجر النسمة ، وتشدو الطيور بالنغمة ، وأرض بلا حب صحراء ، وحديقة بلا حب جرداء ، ومقلة بلا حب عمياء ، وأذن بلا حب صماء .**ولولا الحب ما التفّ الغصن على الغصن وما بكى الغمام لجدب الأرض ولا ضحكت الأرض لزهور الربيع، ولا كانت الحياة**.*
*3-وكان يقف المواقف التي يُعلم منها حبُّه لأزواجه* *، عن أنس أن جارًا لرسول الله* *فارسيًا كان طيب المَرَق، فصنع لرسول الله* *ثم جاء يدعوه، فقال* *:* *((وهذه؟))* *يعني عائشة، فقال الفارسي: لا، فقال رسول الله* *:* *((وهذه؟))* *فقال: لا، فقال رسول الله* *:* *((لا))، ثم عاد الفارسي يدعوه، فقال رسول الله* *:* *((وهذه؟))* *فقال: نعم في الثالثة، فقاما يتدافعان حتى أتيا منزله.. فانظر كيف فعل رسول الله* *، وكيف أبى في هذا السياق أن يدعى وحده.أما زوجه صفية فإنّهُ كانَ يَجْلِسُ عِندَ بَعيرِهِ فَيَضَعُ رُكْبتَهُ وتَضعُ ‏ صَفِيّةُ ‏ رجْلَها عَلى رُكْبَتِهِ حَتى تَرْكَبَ .*
*4-كان رسول الله يقول لعائشة: إِني لأعلم إِذَا كُنْتِ عَنِّي رَاضِيَةً ، وَإِذَا كُنْتِ عَلَيَّ غَضْبَى قَالَتْ : فَقُلْتُ : وَمِنْ أين تَعْرِفُ ذَالِكَ ؟ قَالَ : أما إِذَا كُنْتِ عَنِّي رَاضِيَةً ، فَإِنَّكِ تَقُولِينَ : لا . وَرَبِّ مُحَمَّدٍ وَإِذَا كُنْتِ غَضْبَى ، قُلْتِ : لا . وَرَبِّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ . قَالَتْ : قلْتُ : اجَلْ . وَاللَّهِ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ مَا اهْجُرُ إِلاَّ اسْمَكَ. نعم انها لا تهجر الا اسمه في الحلف فقط لكن المتأمـّــل لحال الزوجة اليوم يجدها** ..**تهجر اسم زوجها** ..**تهجر خِدمته** !**تهجر الحديث معه ؟**!**تهجر النظر إليه .* *إنَّ القلوبَ إذا تنافرَ وِدها = مِثلَ الزجاجِ كسرُها لا يُـشعَـبُ .* 
*5-يختار أحسن وأحب الأسماء لهاكان النبي يقول لعائشة :" يا عَائِشُ ، يا عَائِشُ هذا جبريل يقرئك السلام".. وكان يقوللعائشة أيضا: يا حميراء، والحميراء تصغير حمراء يراد بها البيضاء**.** وكان يناديها بــ بـِنْتِ الصِّدِّيقِ عن عائشة قالت يا رسول الله كل نسائك لها كنية غيريفكناها "أم عبد الله".**انه حب نبينا لأمنا** الصديقة بنت الصديق، العفيفة بنت العفيف الرقيق، الْحَبِيبة بنت الْحَبِيب الرفيق، الرقيقة حبيبة المصطفى وبالمحبة هو جدير وحقيق الزهرة التي تفتحت في بستان البيت العتيق  ، ثم اكتمل نموها في بيت النبوة  الوثيق وسقيت بمداد الوحي على يد رسول الله المصطفى .* 
*6-ولا يضربها ولا يعنفهاقالتعائشة  : ما ضرب رسول الله امرأة له قط" ويواسيها ويمسح دموعهاكانت صفية مع رسول الله في سفر، وكان ذلك يومها، فأبطأت في المسير، فاستقبلها رسول الله وهى تبكي، وتقول حملتني على بعير بطيء، فجعل رسول الله يمسح بيديه عينيها،ويسكتها..  ."* *دخل الرسول ذات يوم على زوجته السيدة (صفية بنت حيي) فوجدها تبكي، فقال لها ما يبكيك؟قالت: حفصة تقول: إني ابنة يهودي؛ فقال : قولي لها زوجي محمد وأبي هارون وعمي موسى,وهكذا نرى كيف يحل الخلاف بكلمات بسيطة وأسلوب طيب**.*
*7-كان يتنزه معها في الليل ويصطحبها في سيره ومشيه كان النبي إذا كان بالليل سار مع عائشة يتحدث. يسابقها ويلعب فها هي عائشة تقول قال لي رسول الله  : تعالي أسابقك، فسابقته، فسبقته على رجلي" وسابقني بعدأن حملت اللحم وبدنت فسبقني وجعل يضحك وقال هذه بتلك**!*
*8-يساعدها في أعباء المنزل سئلت عائشة ما كان النبي يصنع في بيته؟ قالت: كان في مهنة أهله. يقوم بنفسه تخفيفا عليهاسألت السيدة عائشة ما كان رسول الله يعمل في بيته؟ قالت: كان بشرًا من البشر،يخيط ثوبه ويحلب شاته ويخدم نفسه.* 
*9-ويهديء من روعهاكان النبي إذا غضبت زوجتهوضع يده على كتفـها وقال: (اللهم اغفر لها ذنبها وأذهب غيظ قلبها، وأعذها منالفتن)**.**ويهدي ويتودد لأحبتهاكان رسول الله إذا ذبح شاة يقول: أرسلوا بها إلى أصدقاء خديجة. ويمتدحويشكر فيهاكان رسول الله يقول: إن فضل عائشة على النساءكفضل الثريد على سائر الطعام. يحب ويحترم أهلهاعن عمرو بنالعاص أنه أتي النبي فقال: أي الناس أحب إليك يا رسول الله؟قال: عائشة. قال من الرجال؟ قال: أبوها**.**يحمل لها البشرى والفرحعن عائشة أن رسول الله قال: إن جبريل يقرأ عليك السلام قلت: وعليه السلام ورحمةالله**.* *وأتى جبريل النبي فقال يا رسول الله، هذه خديجةقد أتت معها طعام أو شراب فإذا هي أتتك فاقرأ عليها السلام من ربها ومني، وبشرهاببيت في الجنة من قصب(اللؤلؤ المنظوم بالدرر) لا صخب فيه ولا نصب فبشرها وهو فرح لها**.*
*ويوم ينتهي الحب، تضيق النفوس ويكون البغض والمشاحنة والمشاكل وتذبل الأزهار وتُظلِم الأنوار، وتقصر الأعمار، وتُجدب الرياض.. تطلّق النحلة الزهرة ويهجر العصفور الروض، ويغادر الحمام الغدير**.*
*يطالعنا اليوم ما يسمى بعيد الحب  وهو عيد روماني اصله قديس نصراني يسمى فلنتايم دعى الى الحب بين الجنسين فتله الرومان قبل دخولهم في النصرانية  وبعد دخولهم النصرانية جعلوه عيدا لهم  ويقال ان الرومان كانوا يعبدون اله الحب ويجسدون له بتمثال طفل له جناحان ويحمل قوسا وسهما* *فإن كلا الأمرين خطير جداً أن يحتفل مسلم أو مسلمة بإله يعبد من دون الله من دين الوثنية الرومانية، أو بإحياء ذكرى قسيس من قساوسة النصارى، كلاهما مصيبة عظيمة.
                                             الدكتور الشيخ محمد احمد عبد الغني*

----------

